
Case Closed: You Can’t Make a Knife Out of Frozen Poop - FossilHominid
https://www.sapiens.org/archaeology/poop-knife-frozen/
======
ksaj
I would be surprised if this doesn't get noticed for next year's Ig Nobels.

